# mk1 w/ 8" wide wheels offset question



## Echo720 (Dec 31, 2004)

okay so if you wanna flame me fell free i don't care.
just a quick question about offset. on an 8" wide wheel on mk1 what is the best offset???
don't want too much poke. but a little is okay.
anybody got pics with info on offset and wheel size on mk1 (be it 13x8,14x8,or 15x8)
just trying to do some research so i don't end up with too much








would 14x8 with 0 offset work and not rub my spring perches??
all the pics i find in the search i cant see because they are no longer available


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: mk1 w/ 8" wide wheels offset question (Echo720)*

14x8 with et 0 will poke quite a bit. last year my caddy was running 15x8 et 12 up front. don't worry about the rear, those are really low offset


















_Modified by the.good.gli at 2:45 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## Echo720 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: mk1 w/ 8" wide wheels offset question (the.good.gli)*

thank you,
Thats just the kind of info i was looking for. best offset i can do in 8" seems to be et25. so maybe just a little too much poke for me up in the front. maybe i'll go staggered. 14x7 up front et25 (5" backspace)
14x8 rears et25 (5.5" backspace) gets em' pretty even. 
kind of did a mock up wheel from press board. cut to exact size of 14" wheel. and rolled over some more pressboard about 9" wide, and measured backspace to within a 1/16" and set it on my hubs front and rear. (an 8 inch wide wheel is about 9" lip to lip if I recall right. so a 7" wheel is about 8" from lip to lip. correct me if I am wrong. it's really early so I could be

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








)
Thanks for posting the pic. it helps alot getting an idea of what the offset actually looks like on the truck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
alot of the pics i find just show the wheel and the width but no offset.









Modified by Echo720 at 5:05 AM 3-17-2009


_Modified by Echo720 at 5:06 AM 3-17-2009_


----------

